# Briggs and Stratton Vanguard Vtwin too much voltage



## Chevyman22360 (Oct 5, 2009)

I have a Briggs and Stratton Vanguard VTwin 18 HP motor in my Woods lawn mower and recently the stator quit. I replaced the stator and that tests out fine now, but the voltage at the battery with the motor at full throttle is about 17.3 DC Volts. Is my voltage regulator bad or is there a field wire that isn't sensing the voltage of the battery and causing things to not work right. Thanks for any infor you can provide.!!!


----------



## mstpops (Oct 21, 2009)

be sure wiring is ok with no shorts or chaffing 
do you know what a/c volts that stator should put out @ 3600 rpm 
what color lead(s) are comming out of the stator , and how many what color is the connector , if the a/c volts are within min and max limits - i would suspect the regulator rectifier - but make sure rectifier is properly grounded as should the starter motor as sometimes the regulator is mounted on the starter 
does the battery check out fine with full charge and a load test 

voltage should drop to no less than about 10.25 volts under load for 15 sec or 
for a 300 cca battery 150 cca held on tester for 15 sec to pass load test 


mstpops


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

Hi Chevy,

I don't think the output is too alarming, but you might want to check here for answers:

http://engines.myfaqcenter.com/Answer.aspx?p_faqid=6

Model #'s and outputs:

http://www4.briggsandstratton.com/miscpdfs/RNT/alternator_id_a.pdf

If you note the specs at the bottom of each illustration, some put out as much as 40V.

SABL


----------

